# Your Favorite Beatle



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Just asking


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

Regardless of personal favourites, they wrote much better music as a group than individually, although John's stuff on his own was my favourite. I always wondered how Paul went from stuff like 'Yesterday', 'Blackbird', and 'Hey Jude' to 'Silly Love Songs'.


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

I can't vote on this one. I don't have a favorite. I like them all. They just played great music. It's a simple as that. If you write great songs and play them well. You will become noticed so get writing, post them here on the forum and we will listen.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Mark P said:


> Regardless of personal favourites, they wrote much better music as a group than individually, although John's stuff on his own was my favourite. I always wondered how Paul went from stuff like 'Yesterday', 'Blackbird', and 'Hey Jude' to 'Silly Love Songs'.


I love "Silly Love Songs!" One of Macca's best bass lines!

I like a lot of his solo work though in the past two decades I think "Chaos" is the only decent thing he's done and that was largely because of Nigel Godrich's shite detector. If you haven't heard that record and you're a fan of Paul's first couple solo records I highly recommend it.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

George is number one in my book, followed closely by John. Not a big fan of Paul but I must say that his bass lines are some of the greatest ones ever recorded. And who's the other guy,I forget his name.LOL


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Guitar101 said:


> I can't vote on this one. I don't have a favorite. I like them all. They just played great music. It's a simple as that. If you write great songs and play them well. You will become noticed so get writing, post them here on the forum and we will listen.


I dont think we will ever see the likes of the Fab Four in our lifetime.


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

Wow. A Beatles poll! It wouldn't feel right picking a favorite at this point. Pop music wouldn't be the same without them all.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> I like a lot of his solo work though in the past two decades I think "Chaos" is the only decent thing he's done and that was largely because of Nigel Godrich's shite detector. If you haven't heard that record and you're a fan of Paul's first couple solo records I highly recommend it.


Jenny Wren and Anyway are beautiful tunes. 

One of my favourite songs by any of the Beatles is this one;

[video=youtube;SCZs5QC6VtA]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SCZs5QC6VtA[/video]


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I will never forgive Sir Pauly for "Silly Love Songs". The mushiest piece of mushy sentimental crapola ever. 

P.S. I voted for George.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I voted for ringo. Don't know much about George, and there's things about both Paul and John that put me off.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> I will never forgive Sir Pauly for "Silly Love Songs". The mushiest piece of mushy sentimental crapola ever.
> 
> P.S. I voted for George.


Nah!! He has far mushier! He was just getting down!


----------



## Shark (Jun 10, 2010)

hardasmum said:


> I love "Silly Love Songs!"


I forgive you.  Actually, there are far worse tunes around, for sure, but the oomph in his work seemed to diminish a bit, post-Beatles. I really liked what he brought to the Beatles, though. John was too cynical without Paul's writing to balance. John was a genius, but kinda depressing sometimes. And Paul was great on bass. Those guys were such clever songwriters altogether, but the bass lines really grooved.


----------



## neldom (Apr 29, 2009)

I can't vote for one as I agree with a lot of people about the group being better than an individual in this case. 
That being said Lennon's solo stuff never grabbed me, but I absolutely loved Band on the Run.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

[video=youtube;z9KfCc17O_A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z9KfCc17O_A[/video]


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

The sum was definitely greater than the parts, but as far as post-beatles work goes, Paul is my fave. I always got the impression that he was just having fun making music - and, yeah, I've loved "Silly Love Songs" ever since I found out why he wrote it. (In case you don't know, he was responding to a critic who accused him of only writing "silly love songs" since leaving the Beatles.)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

hardasmum said:


> I love "Silly Love Songs!" One of Macca's best bass lines!


Bass line aside, If had a choice of listening to that song or eating a plate of sludge from a NYC sewage treatment plant, I'd really, really, really have to think about it.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

Never dug him as a lead guitarist, but some of my fave Beatles tunes were written by George. Too bad about the Hare Krishna stuff, kinda got him off his game IMHO.


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Robert1950 said:


> Bass line aside, If had a choice of listening to that song or eating a plate of sludge from a NYC sewage treatment plant, I'd really, really, really have to think about it.


Well....John had "Oh Yoko" so Macca is in good company.

Perhaps this will change your mind?

[video=youtube;DXBK-YXMAac]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXBK-YXMAac[/video]


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

My favourite Beatle is Billy Preston.....


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

shoretyus said:


> My favourite Beatle is Billy Preston.....


Ha! Yes, he's definitely my favourite almost-Beatle. Probably the best writer of songs with no melody ever!


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Ringo is by far the funniest one!
My girlfriend have the big box set with the DVD's and each time he's on screen he makes me laugh!


----------



## Intrepid (Oct 9, 2008)

Paul and Ringo are tied??? Oh the inhumanity!


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

I've always been partial to The Rutles me self: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePaHG6g7uFw


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

hummingway said:


> I've always been partial to The Rutles me self: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ePaHG6g7uFw


Who's your favourite Rutle? Mine is Barry.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Stu Sutclif and Pete Best.......just to be difficult


----------



## hummingway (Aug 4, 2011)

hardasmum said:


> Who's your favourite Rutle? Mine is Barry.


They're also prefab it would impossible to choose!


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

Jim DaddyO said:


> Stu Sutclif and Pete Best.......just to be difficult


Jimmy Nicol....just to be a trainspotter


----------



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Not a big Beatles fan, but George is my fave mostly because of his post-Beatles work in Travelling Wilburys and his solo stuff. The rest I care for equally, which is not at all.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

John, no contest. Songwriting and peace activism put him at the top, but his "lost year" with Nilsson where they got drunk and heckled the Smothers Brothers - epic.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

Yeah, George has always been my fave too. He is probably one of the most under-rated guitar players. He always came across as such a gentleman and his solos always seemed to suit the song perfectly. He was my inspiration for learning to play in the '60's.


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

A little bit of serendipity. Found this on the Gibson website after looking at the 339.

http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/Features/2011/Thoughts-on-John-Lennon.aspx


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)




----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> A little bit of serendipity. Found this on the Gibson website after looking at the 339.
> 
> http://www.epiphone.com/News/Features/Features/2011/Thoughts-on-John-Lennon.aspx


Being a sailor this caught my eye ... never heard of that before...



> Lennon was Peter Boyle's best man, a fan of Fawlty Towers, a disciple of jazz pioneer Charlie Christian (John added Charlie's trademark pickup to his Les Paul Special), and sailed a small boat to safety during a storm in the Bermuda triangle.


John was the hero and took them helm all by himself ..that's amazing 

http://www.sailthechannel.com/2010/10/12/john-lennon-sailing/


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Who's your favourite Rutle? Mine is Barry.


Nasty, the Rutle who lives in New York, and did the song in that video link on SNL.


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Ringo all the way...he made funny movies..and did'nt quite had the snob look in his eyes they other 3 had.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hard to pick a favourite.


The sum was so much greater than the parts.

Ok then

John


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

al3d said:


> Ringo all the way...he made funny movies..and did'nt quite had the snob look in his eyes they other 3 had.


Well I know one of the other two so far who voted for him now...


----------



## Morkolo (Dec 9, 2010)

When I was younger it would have definitely been Paul but when I heard all of George Harrison's solo material and the stuff he did with the Traveling Wilburys... not that either musician is a slouch in that poll.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

hardasmum said:


> Who's your favourite Rutle? Mine is Barry.


John Halsey, AKA Barry Womble, has an interesting background: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/John_Halsey_(musician)


----------



## fretless (Jul 3, 2009)

George, without a doubt for me.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Yes, I am having a problem choosing...


----------



## hardasmum (Apr 23, 2008)

mhammer said:


> hardasmum said:
> 
> 
> > Who's your favourite Rutle? Mine is Barry.
> ...


Interesting. Thanks for that link.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I was rather taken aback a few years ago to find that most of my favourite guitar solos on Beatles tunes were not played by George but by Paul. If it had a kind of "angular" feel, it was usually Paul. For example, "Helter Skelter" and "Taxman".

At the same time, one of the most psychedelic tunes ever recorded, "Tomorrow Never Knows", struck me as being mostly John. Whomever had the most to do with that tune has my vote.

AS for the Rutles, there is a delightful lengthy Rutles concert on Sugarmegs from 2004, that also includes, courtesy of Neil Innes, "The Philosophers Song" from Monty Python ("Ohhhhhhhh....Immanuel Kant was a real piss-ant, who was very rarely stable...John Stuart Mill, of his own free will, could drink you under the table....").

The thing I love about the Rutles is the manner in which they come ever-so-close to a Beatles melody and then move it juuuuuusssst off enough to the side to avoid sounding exactly like it, such that you're left wondering why the heck you feel like you_ know_ that song, even though you know you've never really heard it before.


----------

